# Cabinet Fastening



## tonynace (Aug 25, 2011)

Where should base cabinets be fastened? I'm putting them over tile. I know I fasten them together, but do they then get fastened to the floor, wall, or both?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 25, 2011)

You shim them level, plumb and straight and screw them to the studs in the wall.


----------



## tonynace (Aug 25, 2011)

They don't need to be fastened to the floor?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 25, 2011)

If you need to, like an island you would screw down a block behind the kick so you can screw thru the kick into the block. Others with more experience will be along soon.


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 25, 2011)

Like neal stated, screw em to the wall. Find the studs, level them up so the runs are all level across the kitchen. 
You only need to srew islands and penninsulas to the floor, to a block.

Have fun watchin this guy,
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mp9zl8Kw1uI&feature=related]Installing Kitchen Cabinets - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 25, 2011)

Good video Inspector, but why does everyone from up north say ewt for out. Like, " I'm installing my cabinets and I'm going *ewt* to my truck for some more cabinet screws."


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 26, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Good video Inspector, but why does everyone from up north say ewt for out. Like, " I'm installing my cabinets and I'm going *ewt* to my truck for some more cabinet screws."



I think it's Canadien Eh.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 26, 2011)

Maybe Canadian, if it were Canadien it would in French. Ye'll never bin to Boston?


----------



## Johnboy555 (Sep 9, 2011)

Only a small part of Canada is French speaking...mostly around Quebec.


----------



## EZHangDoor (Sep 17, 2011)

tonynace said:


> They don't need to be fastened to the floor?



I believe you should fasten them to the floor. You can do this by setting the base cabinet in place, plumb and level it, then draw a pencil line along the floor where the toe kick is. Now measure the thickness of the toe kick and draw a second line in from the first line the same thickness as the toe kick. Next screw a 2x4 slightly smaller than the cabinet width to the floor. Set the cabinet over the 2x4 and now you have something to fasten to.


----------

